# General > Biodiversity >  fields with wild flowers

## dragonfly

is there anywhere in Caithness that has fields of wild flowers growing at any time?  would love to find a field of poppies to photograph

----------


## Kenn

Bit early in the year yet for the poppies to be out but keep watching any fields where any sort of grain is growing.

----------


## Tugmistress

poppies seem to be in short supply up here from what i have seen, the best display i have seen is on the A96 to Aberdeen, only the odd one or two here  :Frown:

----------


## bluelady

In Orkney,e road fae Stromness to Kirkwall, there are always some lovely poppies by e roadside

----------


## Leanne

> Bit early in the year yet for the poppies to be out but keep watching any fields where any sort of grain is growing.


There's some poppies - lovely big red ones - on the Camster road and on the Sibster road

----------


## Kenn

I think dragonfly is looking for the wild red poppy and not the large escapee cultivars.

----------


## Leanne

> I think dragonfly is looking for the wild red poppy and not the large escapee cultivars.


Maybe someone should go and pull them up then? Wonder where they came from as they're in the middle of nowhere

----------


## dragonfly

thanks for all the replies and pm's,  will have a scout around some of the suggestions x

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> thanks for all the replies and pm's,  will have a scout around some of the suggestions x


Hope you have a big zoom lens for e  Stromness tae Kirkwall road.

There are a few clumps here and there from Aimster to Halkirk but they look like cultivars.There are usually a few barley fields along that road with a lot of poppies later on in the  season.

----------


## dragonfly

cheers will keep that one in mind too.......just wish we had meadows with wild flowers growing up here, might go scatter some packs of seeds in a couple of fields for next year :-)

----------


## wickscorrie

not poppies but think just south of thrumster there's field of buttercups or yellow flowers if that is any use

----------


## Leanne

There's a mill by Watten and there are loads of wildflowers in the fields  :Smile:  Including wild poppies

----------


## dragonfly

thanks Wickscorrie & Leanne, found loads since posting this, they've all started blooming so have taken a few pics, but if you wouldn't mind pm'ing me whereabouts Leanne that would be good xx

----------


## Rheghead

The bogcotton is good at this time of year.

----------


## gleeber

Thuso river between Millbank bridge and the cemetery is in bloom with wild flowers and grasses and weeds. Well worth a look.

----------


## bogart

The roadside verges in Reay re looking super, the cowslips are brilliant and the orchids about to flower. Sadly, it seems that many of the residents there take it upon themselves to mow the roadside patches adjacent to their property, down to a sterile lawn. I ca only assume it's because they regard such wild flower meadows as unsightly. Very sad. PROBABLY THE LAST REMNANTS OF UNIMPROVED PASTURE IN THE COUNTY. Perhaps these areas are the property of Highways, in which case we should beasking how these folk get away with it!

----------


## gleeber

> Thuso river between Millbank bridge and the cemetery is in bloom with wild flowers and grasses and weeds. Well worth a look.


Ive just noticed this thread from last year. Its in full bloom again. You would be hard pressed to find a more peaceful environment anywhere and very photogenic too. Some bonnie individual trees.

----------


## annie80

my mum has wildflower field with a variety in bloom at the moment if you wish to get in touch.

----------

